# Is Anyone plying the new animal crossing yet?



## GoreKitten (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know if I'm in the right thread or not but I had a question...

I am planning on picking this game up after work today and I was wondering if there was a muliplayer feature on this game that doesn't require the Wi-Fi... like two people in the same room with two different controllers...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

As far as I know, it only let's on one person at a time...


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it out now? Hm.

I think I'll wait until the used copies start coming in.

Oh, and is it strictly Wiimote or can you use a GCN controller?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not sure because I don't have it yet either. It has been out for about a week now though...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Is it out now? Hm.
> 
> I think I'll wait until the used copies start coming in.
> 
> Oh, and is it strictly Wiimote or can you use a GCN controller?



err don't you actually have to enter a Serial code to play it, meaning, like PC games, you're pretty much stuck with it for life? 

besides...I have The Sims 2. I'm not interested in Animal Crossing.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 21, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> err don't you actually have to enter a Serial code to play it, meaning, like PC games, you're pretty much stuck with it for life?


Pretty sure that's just for the Wii Speak that comes with it. The game itself shouldn't need it.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, uhh, the code that comes with the Wii Speak (sold separately) is just for downloading a special channel. I think you can use it with other consoles, but you can only get the channel with the one system.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2008)

I got it today. It's remote-nunchuck only, but it's also keyboard compatible.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2008)

i wont buy it. its basically a copy of the GC/DS version with better graphics and a few new features...
plus, i never really liked animal crossing^^ i tested my little sisters version on the DS and it didnt really catch me...
however, the wiispeak mic seems to work pretty well! ill check that one out eventually^^ but i dont get why they didnt just made a bluetooth headset...


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got both the DS and GameCube version, so I'm going to wait for the Wii Speak and Animal Crossing bundle to go down to around $50.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

The game pretty much becomes pointless after getting your loan cleared.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The game pretty much becomes pointless after getting your loan cleared.


Nice job making it sound so small and simple.

Once you finish one loan you progressively get more upgrades to pay for, and considering how much you can earn in a day it'll likely take you over a year to pay it all off without some serious grinding. And this ignores that Wifi in recent installments affects its lifespan considerably since you can play around with friends far more easily, now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

Except those expansions aren't really mandatory. The fact that outside of that, you are actually doing... nothing.

Harvest Moon is a lot more enjoyable than this.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll get this eventually when i have cash, this is the only sim like game i enjoyed as Harvest Moon and the Sims are boring as hell imo.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Except those expansions aren't really mandatory. The fact that outside of that, you are actually doing... nothing.


Ha ha... no. Clearly either you are making a huge hyperbole, or truly have no idea what the series is about.

First of all, you're once again trying to equate technicality with what is reasonable. Expansions aren't technically manditory, but after playing for a while you find you're running out of room for your favorite stuff very quickly. This means that it is unreasonable to assume that a player will not want to create more room for it all. Adding entire new rooms open plenty of new possibilities, as well.

As for what else? If you expect the game to throw day jobs at you you're going to be disappointed, because that's not the kind of game it is. It's the kind of game that prefers to sit back and watch as you create your own world as you see fit. Tired of overgrowth? Chop down a few trees. Feeling guilty? Plant some at a better location. Don't like default outfits and items? Use the paint tool to create your own designs for use on walls, clothes, floors, mats, umbrellas, hats, and etc. Like a particular NPC? Get to know them and they will tell you more about themselves and give you better things. Prefer to interact with others? Trade around or show off your rare items. One could say that no direct quests leaves the game boring, but look at it the other way around: the game doesn't get in your way with events and plot points to stop you from doing the stuff you'd rather be doing.

Also, Harvest Moon doesn't really have any more to do than Animal Crossing. Yeah, you have a more clear-cut job than just making people owe you favors, but all you really get there in the end is someone to marry while in AC you get craploads of stuff to customize your house and your person however you'd like.

Basically, with Harvest Moon, you are given a canvas to fill with options presented to you. With Animal Crossing, the world is your canvas to fill however you see fit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a problem though - implementation.

Various Sims did it well. I dunno why. Maybe it's because there's a feeling that I could lose if I don't do well? I think that's it. I like sandbox/open-ended-ness, but when it has no "punishment", I feel like I'm playing without something.

Also, the pure critique for CF is that... unless it's your first game, it's pretty much a port with some added stuff. Also, I am quite irritated that you HAVE to use your pointer. >_>


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 24, 2008)

Heh! I got it on Friday after work like I siad I would and I couldn't stop playing it ALL weekend! I've already paid off my first two loans!! (Fishing... that's where the money is! ^_^) I get to see my new house when I get home from work today! Can't wait ^_^... Not looking forward to the new debt though... 0.o I'll probably start working on my enviroment now instead...

I wound up moving my chick from my DS Animal Crossing... almost her whole catalog traveled with her!! 0.o (wasn't expecting that)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2008)

I've almost got my first house payment made. I got lucky when the first tree I shook gave me an Owl Clock. The Mii makeover is well executed (even changing arm skin color!).


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

GoreKitten said:


> I wound up moving my chick from my DS Animal Crossing... almost her whole catalog traveled with her!! 0.o (wasn't expecting that)


Wait, you can transfer your DS character to the game? Allowing you to pretty much start a New Game+ rather than start from scratch? Talk about convenience~


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 24, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I've almost got my first house payment made. I got lucky when the first tree I shook gave me an Owl Clock. The Mii makeover is well executed (even changing arm skin color!).


When I first saw the preview for the game, I thought it was going to be just a mask of your Mii.  I'm glad another in-game video proved me wrong.

Too bad you can't put on accessories when you have your Mii face on.  =/

My want for this game made me pick up Wild World again after a month of not playing it... x_x
(My favorite season to play in is summer since it's swarming with pricey beetles at night.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought you already have this game, Alexx.


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes the Mii head is a really nice touch as I hated the rosey red cheeks on my original chick.. ^_^

Yes you can move your DS character to the Wii... nothing you're wearing or in your pockets moves with you, nor do any of your bells... But most of your cataloge goes with you! ^_^ (You're hairstyle will move with you too)


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I thought you already have this game, Alexx.


Nope. Sad to say, I'm so broke right now I probably won't even be able to afford Fire Emblem DS by the time it comes out...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2008)

The Mii is also able to show the expressions taught by Dr. Shrunk.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> The Mii is also able to show the expressions taught by Dr. Shrunk.


That'll be pretty useful. I have "heart", "snide", and one more I can't remember (I think cheerful), and those are the ones I tend to use the most.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

Then again, if you've already played the previous AC you don't really need to get this...


----------



## AlexX (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then again, if you've already played the previous AC you don't really need to get this...


The DS version can only connect with other DS versions and the Wii version can only connect to other Wii versions. If nobody is playing the DS version anymore, or you know more people with the Wii version than the DS version, it's worth it.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 25, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The DS version can only connect with other DS versions and the Wii version can only connect to other Wii versions. If nobody is playing the DS version anymore, or you know more people with the Wii version than the DS version, it's worth it.



Unless like some people who've played the previous Animal Crossings, who might be sick of the same thing.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 25, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Unless like some people who've played the previous Animal Crossings, who might be sick of the same thing.


If that's the case and they all prefer to stick with the DS version, you can just stick with the DS version, yourself.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, you don't need to for the DS - you can transfer them to the Wii.


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, you don't need to for the DS - you can transfer them to the Wii.


 
Yes, but nothing travels with you.... just your catalouge (minus a few things)


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 25, 2008)

HELP!!!

I run from my house to Nooks ALOT I mean who doesn't in AC? NEway I've noticed a trail of trampled grass forming that runs from my house to Nooks (and in some other places I frequent) I've since started walking everywhere instead of running but will the grass grow back? If not, how do I get it to grow back???

I can't look it up on the internet because I'm at work and ALL game sites are blocked and my internet is down at home... will someone please look this up for me and help???


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 25, 2008)

Grass? I'm not sure that's a feature... maybe it means Winter's coming?


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe... but it's only doing it in places where I walk... it's a visible trail... 

maybe it has something to do with my cousin coming over and time traveling a week ahead!!    >.<


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Except those expansions aren't really mandatory. The fact that outside of that, you are actually doing... nothing.
> 
> Harvest Moon is a lot more enjoyable than this.



I heartily disagree. Harvest Moon is ten times more boring, at least to me than Animal Crossing ever will be.

I've played both. Harvest Moon though, not for long. It didn't interest me....I was like, meh, I'd rather play Animal Crossing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 25, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Animal Crossing is way more tedious than Harvest Moon is. I mean, at least on Harvest Moon you have actual goals, instead of just "oh, take this item to this neighbor", which is pretty much all there is to do after you collect all the fish, bugs, fossils, paintings, the furniture you're interested in, clothing, and golden tools. And that doesn't even take long either. You can technically beat Animal Crossing in less than a month if you fiddle with time and suchlike.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like to give my own two cents about this game now that I have it and have played it for two days. If you are fan of the game, this is a good installment.

Here are the good things I've noticed.

They have updated the graphics of the fish so they look much better now, and in fact they way they act inside the aquarium is much more animated. For example, I sat and watched the Aquarium after donating a bunch of stuff. I noticed the Dab and the Flounder was sort of floundering about at the bottom before covering themselves up with sand...which was kind of funny.

The Ray that I have in there right now is rather active and it's actually neat to watch it move. It sort of gracefully glides about. Then the Pike that I caught on the second day, I watched another fish get along side it and sort of follow it's movements and maybe it was just me but it seemed like the Pike sped up to get away from the other fish.

The fish now are not as easy to catch as before but that makes it more fun to me. Case in point I have seen several fish come up to my bobber, bite it, then move on...and so I've had to chase them a bit to line up my bobber to get in front of them to make them bite again.

Also, they play around with the line a bit more. I'm not fond however of how you have to wiggle the Wiimote to make it cast but...I'll get used to it.

The insects also are not as easy to catch as before. They are much more prone, at least the crickets and the long locusts to run from you and commit suicide by going into the water.

Other things worth noting is that the diolouge is much more smooth now, and a little bit more naturalistic. It might take you talking to a character 2 or 3 times before they offer up for something for you to do...and now you get a better mix of deliver quests versus get that person a certain item.

Also I say something I didn't see too much of in the other game, when a character asked to do a trade, such as when Cookie traded a wall-paper for my clothes in my inventory....I went in her house and she has it placed in a good little area to show off what she had.

Also, Nook pretty much gets straight to the point when you work under him and the sequence you go through to get it done makes so much more sense now and so it can happen faster. Other than that it is a live-saver that he starts out with a little bit more inventory this time around. So I was about to buy a Fishing Pole and a Shovel on the first day.

Other interesting things, I was stung by a bee shaking a tree, and Freya the pink wolf wouldn't really talk to me until I went and used medicine to clear up the sting. So, I don't know if that is new or not but...it was interesting.

The town is interesting to go into, but I don't like how everytime you go in a place and leave the people there change. It would seem better if at least some of the crowd in there still was there when you came out.

I do like how it is optional now to join the Happy Room Acadamy, so that frees up the mail-box from being spammed up.

I think it is nice that now you don't have to fully upgrade Nook's Place to a certain point to get a haircut but I do believe they shouldn't have set it at around .....what was it? 6000 Bells? It would make sense to be around 2000 to 3000.

Other than that I cannot comment on how the talking thing works since I have it hooked up but no friends who play the new game to test it out with. So if anyone wants to once they get the game figure out how to do that and test out how it goes, I'm up to it.

Oh and to the OP's question...The answer is no.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Are you kidding me? Animal Crossing is way more tedious than Harvest Moon is. I mean, at least on Harvest Moon you have actual goals, instead of just "oh, take this item to this neighbor", which is pretty much all there is to do after you collect all the fish, bugs, fossils, paintings, the furniture you're interested in, clothing, and golden tools. And that doesn't even take long either. You can technically beat Animal Crossing in less than a month if you fiddle with time and suchlike.



No, Harvest Moon is more Tedious. Animal Crossing just happens to be more simple. Anyway, I refuse to play a game where I have to pay attention to stupid crap. Like, telling them when to use the Restroom....or when to get up for work...which is why I won't play Sims (the game).

You go to Harvest Moon, and the whole thing is, take over farm, get laid, have kid,  be successful. Meanwhile, pay attention to energy, crops, figure out which will sell best and so forth. I figure, and this is personal preference, if I am going to play games this pointless, I'd rather cut the crap and play something simple.

I play a game like Animal Crossing because while it might be tedious, it's a good way to relax after a long day. You don't have to do that much thinking really, and the ability to customize the home, fish, get fossils, build up some sort of a bond with the few town-people, and so forth, can keep me occupied without pissing me off.

Harvest Moon pissed me off very very quickly....and if I am going to get that pissed at a game it better be a well made RPG that forces me to grind levels, or go through complex quests/dungeons...with a good story line attached.

All you Harvest Moon fans out there....you like the game? Great? It's really no better and no worse than Animal Crossing. They are both pointless, tedious, stupid games...that some of us manage to somehow get addicted to. And...if you are going to "BAAAWWWW!!!! ANIMAL CROSSING SUCKS!" play the games before you judge it, okay? That means play the new one before you judge it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then again, if you've already played the previous AC you don't really need to get this...



While you are at it why not throw out that when the come out with the next Harvest Moon you shouldn't get it either if you've already played the previous ones, because it's basically going to be the same damn thing with slight innovations?

If you don't like the game, you don't like it. Play the new game before you go off on tangent about how it sucks or something similar. Somehow though I get the idea you have not even played the games....but that is just me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

And in this topic defensive people go defensive.

Also you can cheat by adjusting your Wii console's clock.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And in this topic defensive people go defensive.


Gee, it couldn't possibly be because you're claiming the game is a waste if you've played any of the previous installments, could it?

You claim a game sucks and provide no reasoning besides "it's the same as all the previous ones", you're going to be called out on it.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 27, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You claim a game sucks and provide no reasoning besides "it's the same as all the previous ones", you're going to be called out on it.



But it's been the same thing for all 3 games. (4 if you count the N64 one that was only in Japan.) Twice is okay, but three of virtually the same game? It gets to the point where you know a company is just trying to make money off rehashes.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43105.html

5:54 "But if you've played Animal Crossing in the past, and got your fill before moving on, both you and your wallet will feel an overwhelming sense of deja vu."


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And in this topic defensive people go defensive.
> 
> Also you can cheat by adjusting your Wii console's clock.



No, in this topic people come in and post trash and don't want to back it up.

Yeah I can see that you can mess with the time but it can work against you if you are not careful. That said, as I have said before and I will say again, unless you have played the three games....don't bother telling everyone what they should and shouldn't do.

I've played through the first two, paying off at least one house in both, and am now playing through the new one. To be honest I didn't care much for Wild-World. I don't know why though...I guess it comes down to that I've always been big on playing the console games and not hand-helds. I'd rather sit before a good set up with a big TV and a decent sound system and play a game there.

That aside Wild World has issues. I'm too tired to go into it right now in detail. I have to say that I find City Folk more enjoyable. They took the best of the original AC and WW....and brought them over as I have stated earlier. If you are a fan of the game series so far you will enjoy this one.

If you are now oh well. If you want to come in here telling us why the game sucks and why we shouldn't play it, try playing it first and backing yourself up. If you don't want to don't bother posting at all.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> But it's been the same thing for all 3 games. (4 if you count the N64 one that was only in Japan.)


The N64 game IS the Gamecube game. They didn't release it outside Japan because by the time it was ready to be translated the N64 was dead. Japan never got the GC version because it isn't just "virtually" the same as the N64 version, it IS the N64 version.



> Twice is okay, but three of virtually the same game? It gets to the point where you know a company is just trying to make money off rehashes.


That's like saying there's no difference between the Zelda games or the Pokemon games. They play the same, but that doesn't mean they ARE the same.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2008)

Gee I wonder...


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Gee I wonder...


You wonder what? Posts like this contribute nothing to the discussion. >.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2008)

I dunno... because I just laughed when you mentioned Pokemon, which is obviously different with each game, whereas this...


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno... because I just laughed when you mentioned Pokemon, which is obviously different with each game, whereas this...



Have you been playing each and every Pokemon game from Red/Blue back in the late 90's till Diamond and Pearl? Because if you have, then you clearly are clueless or have blinders on.
Save for slightly better multiplayer, tag team dueling, the bulk of the Pokemon games are the same. Just like AC:CF.

As for bitching about price, you can get it for 40 bucks with the mic all weekend.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Save for slightly better multiplayer, tag team dueling, the bulk of the Pokemon games are the same. Just like AC:CF.


I'd be willing argue you on this. From a competative point of view, there's a world of difference between each game. From a casual point of view, the presentation is improved significantly each game (which is probably all that matters to them).


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 27, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'd be willing argue you on this. From a competative point of view, there's a world of difference between each game. From a casual point of view, the presentation is improved significantly each game (which is probably all that matters to them).



Well i'll add breeding, which pretty much cause the Pokemon metagame to explode, the beauty contests and the backpack in there too, but the core game remains the same.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Well i'll add breeding, which pretty much cause the Pokemon metagame to explode, the beauty contests and the backpack in there too, but the core game remains the same.


There's a lot you're missing (and one part that doesn't make sense...), but I think we've de-railed this topic enough... Shall we start a new one for this discussion?


----------



## Zanzer (Nov 28, 2008)

Jesus Christ it's only a game. it's not worth arguing over geez >.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2008)

IT'S THE INTERNET. ANYTHING IS WORTH ARGUING!


----------



## FoxyAreku (Nov 29, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> err don't you actually have to enter a Serial code to play it, meaning, like PC games, you're pretty much stuck with it for life?
> 
> besides...I have The Sims 2. I'm not interested in Animal Crossing.



That makes sense, because AC and Sims 2 isn't similar at all.

Also Harvest Moon is way more tedious then any other game ever created. You can do a million different things in Animal Crossing, in Harvest Moon it's the same thing everyday.


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 29, 2008)

I just got it, yay!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> That makes sense, because AC and Sims 2 isn't similar at all.
> 
> Also Harvest Moon is way more tedious then any other game ever created. You can do a million different things in Animal Crossing, in Harvest Moon it's the same thing everyday.




Seem similar enough to me in that there's little to no point to the game and that it's more or less a life simulator with mini-games and customization options to your house.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 4, 2008)

There's more to do in a fashion and more of a reward in Harvest Moon then AC.

Anyway I just got my $40 AC:CF bundled with Wii Speak, thanks to Black Friday, so i'll post my code in due time. I have a huge ass backlog with five systems.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought it for my folks...the game still is sorta nice...I would just rather play Harvest Moon over that


----------



## AlexX (Dec 4, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> There's more to do in a fashion and more of a reward in Harvest Moon then AC.


Not quite...

In Harvest Moon there's a more clear-cut goal, so you pretty much follow a schedule each in-game day to gradually earn enough money to make your job easier. With Animal Crossing you're supposed to create your own goals, be it get close to all the NPCs, upgrade your house as much as possible, or simply get rare items.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 8, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Seem similar enough to me in that there's little to no point to the game and that it's more or less a life simulator with mini-games and customization options to your house.



The only similarity is that they are both the same genre. That's it.
Saying you won't get AC because you have Sims is like saying you won't get Super Smash Brothers because you have Soul Calibur.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 9, 2008)

On a related note, it's relatively easy to get rich in AC if you're willing to invest a week or two.

Basically, pick up some native fruit, write many letters with an entry filling only the first line, send it to your neighbors. Most likely they'll send you a non-native fruit. Plant them by replacing existing native fruit trees. Wait for it to grow and bear fruit, in which you must plant its fruits. Repeat until the whole town is bearing non-native fruit.

While doing that, do the white turnip selling.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

I am. Have the first house upgrade, and the Nook N' Go (don't have a USB to do wifi yet. Got one off eBay, waiting for it to arrive.)


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I am. Have the first house upgrade, and the Nook N' Go (don't have a USB to do wifi yet. Got one off eBay, waiting for it to arrive.)


 
I got Nookingtons with out Wi-Fi... o.0 I was like... wha??
I'm also working on top floor house payment... it's sad that the top floor is smaller than your ground floor... =/ I just started working on it ^_^ I only have 10,000 bells so far... >.< looong way to go for my next upgrade... 

Once I'm done with that I can start donating to the town...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2008)

You don't need to have online to reach Nookington's. All you need is to have 200000 Bells of total transaction (meaning both buy and sell, ABD mortgage not counted) and let a week or so pass for Nook's announcement.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont have it yet =<

Thinking of selling one of my textbooks for it and getting it then.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

I meant online, because I know a few people that have it, and can meet others over on animalcrossingcommunity.com (largest AC website that I know of).


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You don't need to have online to reach Nookington's. All you need is to have 200000 Bells of total transaction (meaning both buy and sell, ABD mortgage not counted) and let a week or so pass for Nook's announcement.


 
I was simply saying that because in the DS version someone had to come to your town and buy something from Nooks before you could get Nookingtons.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> IT'S THE INTERNET. ANYTHING IS WORTH ARGUING!



INTERNET, SERIOUS BUSINESS!

http://forums.ghostbusters.net/showthread.php?p=132509#post132509

When I get the game, I know what the first clothes I'm making will be.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone gotten into Resetti's place yet? Every time I go (after 8pm), it's still blocked off...(I've had this game for over a week, but have never seen the entrance open.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

It's in a random day.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's in a random day.



I know, but to play for almost two weeks, and not have it show once is odd...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

Eh it'll come out eventually.

My only gripe is that I want Slider to ask me if I want to request something (I want him to play Go K.K. Slider!) but he never seems to ask me.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh it'll come out eventually.
> 
> My only gripe is that I want Slider to ask me if I want to request something (I want him to play Go K.K. Rider!) but he never seems to ask me.



Fix'd, but that sounds odd. I got him to take a request on the second time.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I know, but to play for almost two weeks, and not have it show once is odd...



Just keep trying, it'll happen eventually.  I could imagine it'd take a bit of time since you get one of the silver items for getting into that area.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh it'll come out eventually.
> 
> My only gripe is that I want Slider to ask me if I want to request something (I want him to play Go K.K. Slider!) but he never seems to ask me.



He didn't the first time I went to him, but the second time he did (I got Rockin' K.K., my favorite K.K. tune).


----------



## AlexX (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> (I want him to play Go K.K. Slider!)


I'm fairly certain the song is called "Go K.K. Rider!".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm fairly certain the song is called "Go K.K. Rider!".



Yep, it is according to the Prima Guide I have.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

Ah right, it's Rider.

I must admit, the problem of the game is that it's rather slow at the beginning. It is more or less decent when the town has settled for many weeks. And it shouldn't be really played for long intervals - just an hour or two to earn some cash/do random shit - to make it feel less dragging.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 13, 2008)

I hate it when the neighbors I really like move away (I just lost Lobo the wolf ). ...Does the Prima guide say what neighbors are in this time around?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

I think you can hold them off enough if you keep on pestering them not to leave.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah right, it's Rider.
> 
> I must admit, the problem of the game is that it's rather slow at the beginning. It is more or less decent when the town has settled for many weeks. And it shouldn't be really played for long intervals - just an hour or two to earn some cash/do random shit - to make it feel less dragging.



You really need to play a lot at the beginning, to get Nook to upgrade his store, and your house, and fish for fish/collect bugs/dig for fossils/gyroids. Beyond that, it's just checking in to see what Mable and Sable have for sale, what Redd has (if he's open), and maybe collect/sell fruit.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 15, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I hate it when the neighbors I really like move away (I just lost Lobo the wolf ). ...Does the Prima guide say what neighbors are in this time around?


 
If they say their going to leave try to talk them out of it if that doesn't work send them some funiture in the mail... that normally changes their mind about leaving... if not then they just HATE you!!! lol JK


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

Kinda annoying that the neighbors you like are the ones that tend to have thoughts on leaving...


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Kinda annoying that the neighbors you like are the ones that tend to have thoughts on leaving...



And the jerks and annoying ones seem to cling to the neighborhood like a grass stain on white socks.  Just like real life.

Also, anyone know whether a neighbor that has left can come back at a later date?  (And remember you, possibly?)


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> And the jerks and annoying ones seem to cling to the neighborhood like a grass stain on white socks. Just like real life.
> 
> Also, anyone know whether a neighbor that has left can come back at a later date? (And remember you, possibly?)


 
I know they can come back, but as far as them remembering you I don't know.... Hummm this gives me an idea.... what if you see your newly departed in the city? Will he remember you then??

All I know is that I am really upset as my cousin came over and wanted to play on Halloween so he set the clock back Oct 31 and when he was done set the clock back to now which made 3 of my 4 cats leave town!!! >.<

and now both mine and my boyfriends characters have like perma bed head from being "asleep" for 6 weeks!! Grrr


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

GoreKitten said:


> I know they can come back, but as far as them remembering you I don't know.... Hummm this gives me an idea.... what if you see your newly departed in the city? Will he remember you then??
> 
> All I know is that I am really upset as my cousin came over and wanted to play on Halloween so he set the clock back Oct 31 and when he was done set the clock back to now which made 3 of my 4 cats leave town!!! >.<
> 
> and now both mine and my boyfriends characters have like perma bed head from being "asleep" for 6 weeks!! Grrr



Punch your cousin next time you see him.  Date tampering is cheating, and cheating is bad, mmkay?


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Punch your cousin next time you see him. Date tampering is cheating, and cheating is bad, mmkay?


 
I was so pissed (as this isn't the first time he's done this to my game) I deleted his character and tore down his house. I told him there won't be a third time! If he want's to play animal crossing he can get his own game. 

MY game, MY house, MY rules!

But oh well.... At least I still have ONE cat... =/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually, you can move time forward without consequences, but not backward.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually, you can move time forward without consequences, but not backward.


 
You've got it backward...

You can move backward all you want but as soon as you move forward it's like the town lived all those weeks / months / days without you...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm...

Actually, you can move either way as long as you don't move the time in the other direction afterwards!


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Actually, you can move either way as long as you don't move the time in the other direction afterwards!


 
No....

If you move forward period, it's like your town lived all those days you skipped without you. =/


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't say I honestly blame him though, I hate missing holidays, but, yeah, do that on your own game for petes sake.

But yeah, then there's the annoying fact that when you do that, then time travel back to the regular time, it'll be like fast forwarding.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 16, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Can't say I honestly blame him though, I hate missing holidays, but, yeah, do that on your own game for petes sake.
> 
> But yeah, then there's the annoying fact that when you do that, then time travel back to the regular time, it'll be like fast forwarding.


 
I know I hated that the game came out right after Halloween too being that Halloween is my favorite holiday.... and then he comes over to visit and play his character... goes back, gets to see and play halloween, goes back to regular time and doesn't think I'd notice 3 of my 4 cats left town, I have dead and dieing flowers everywhere, both my and my bfs hair is perma bed head (which is actually pretty funny... my bf just wears it like that =D and I haven't changed it as you never see my hair in the game NEway... I wear either my Mii face or cat hood)

Yes, I got pissed. No, I shouldn't of deleted his character... but it is my game, I warned him the first time he did it, and he just has no respect for my game system period... =(

Oh well, what's done is done... ~shrugs~


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 16, 2008)

Trust me, I know how that is since I'm not getting it till Christmas, which means I'll well, have to wait another full year for Christmas to come around, joy.

LOL  The game gives you bed head hair now if you time travel?  XD  That's actually kinda amusing to me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

On a related note, autumn = crappy season for AC (well, at least you got to mushroom month). They should've waited for Spring.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 16, 2008)

You get a shroom month?

Are there shroom room sets?

Do you get some whacked-out otter coming around distributing shrooms to everyone and going "DUDE, I CAN SEE GOD!"?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 16, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You get a shroom month?
> 
> Are there shroom room sets?
> 
> Do you get some whacked-out otter coming around distributing shrooms to everyone and going "DUDE, I CAN SEE GOD!"?


 
*gives you a shroom*

DUDE!!! I CAN SEE GOD! =D


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Shroom month = november

The tall shrooms = shroom-related items

Elegant mushroom =  5000 bells


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 16, 2008)

What does the Elegant Mushroom do?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 16, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> What does the Elegant Mushroom do?



Elegant Mushroom = Profit :3

My second house payment is nearing completion, and I think I completed collecting the Harvest series.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 17, 2008)

Eh, as I said, your best bet of having a good amount of money is planting non-native fruits. Each sell 500, and with full pockets, 7500 bells.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got it recently, have yet to pay off my first mortgage but I'll get there as time goes on.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Shroom month = november
> 
> The tall shrooms = shroom-related items
> 
> Elegant mushroom = 5000 bells


 
Elegant mushroom = 10,000 bells when you sell it to Nook

The mush furinture is in random mushrooms once every day during the month of November.

The otter gives you pirate furinture when you give him a scallop. ^_^ and yes he does sound like he's toasted! lol


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Elegant Mushroom = Profit :3
> 
> My second house payment is nearing completion, and I think I completed collecting the Harvest series.


 
There is 10 peices of furniture + the floor and wallpaper. ^_^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah.

Sadly I bought the game at the last week of November so yeah...


----------



## PupJ (Dec 17, 2008)

I love thuis game, I can't wait to get more involved in visiting towns! :3


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 17, 2008)

Damnit, I want to make one of those Underpants Gnomes jokes but can't, and yeah, not sure why Nintendo released this game when they did, especially when a bunch of holidays come around then, I dunno.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 17, 2008)

Got Nookway  And Pascal seems to be making a lot of appearances in town lately. Glad I got a lot of Scallops to give.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 17, 2008)

I had nookingtons... but I went back to Nook and go so I could sell my fish till 1:00 am...!!! ^_^  I don't get to play during the day so long hours are more important to me than more merchandise...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 18, 2008)

Scallops aren't that hard to find.

And something wrong with Nookington's time? You mean it doesn't open as long as Nookway?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 18, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Scallops aren't that hard to find.
> 
> And something wrong with Nookington's time? You mean it doesn't open as long as Nookway?



Nope, I think the convince storeish one, Nook and Go is the one that remains open the longest.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 18, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Scallops aren't that hard to find.
> 
> And something wrong with Nookington's time? You mean it doesn't open as long as Nookway?


 
Nook and go stays open unitl 1:00 am

Nookway I think is open until 10:00 pm

And Nookingtons closes at 9:00 pm


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2008)

Well that's crap indeed.


----------

